# Dana TM4 TAU Software



## hallkbrdz (Jan 2, 2018)

Just curious - anyone have experience with the software for the ACX1 controllers? From the sounds of it I'll need the "OEM" version so I can adjust maps for racing purposes.


----------



## 4Foxtrot (Apr 1, 2019)

A bit .. and need more .. a kind soul started a thread on everything Hyper9 (including controller Tau software). > The Hyper-9 Thread 
Tau Software / ACX controller appears to have motor parameter set ups which means the ACX1 / ACX144 controllers could be a good choice of controller for other motors (ie $2K vs $8k for other 'go-to' AC controllers eg Cascadia PM150DX MCU (Inverter) £6,595 which doesn't even have a user friendly GUI !! ) 

PS *THANKS Bryan* for sharing your GREAT speadsheet (seen on youtube channel) https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6RfJ2PpTjzGxvHEzLcqKUg great forum. PM 4OEM ;-)


----------

